# Safari for Windows Vista?



## Herald (Mar 26, 2008)

I am running Vista on my Dell XPS desktop. When I updated my Itunes I wound up with an icon for Apple's Safari browser. I am using it right now. Has Safari always been available for Windows? Is it better than IE or Firefox? I don't know much about it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 26, 2008)

We recently discussed this. I'm playing around with it myself. I like the way it displays the fonts. The PB looks really cool on it.

The only drawback for me is that I use Roboform for all my Net passwords and there is no Safari plugin for it.


----------



## Herald (Mar 26, 2008)

> We recently discussed this.



Must have missed the thread. Sorry.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 26, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> > We recently discussed this.
> 
> 
> 
> Must have missed the thread. Sorry.



No problem: http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/apple-safari-browser-30679/


----------



## raekwon (Mar 27, 2008)

Safari for Windows has been around for a while now, but Apple has just started to include it by default in its Software Update application.


----------

